# Stripping green plastic coating from pc cards.



## Anonymous (Oct 21, 2008)

Does any one know how to strip the green plastic coating from pc cards without incinerating them? I've tried methyl chloride stripper but that doesn't touch it. TJ


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 21, 2008)

Follow the *Guided Tour Link* below to the answer.

The coating is called a solder mask.

The answer will be found in the Guide to the Forum.

Steve


----------

